# Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino



## Forellenbiss (7. August 2012)

Hallo Italienurlauber,

ich möchte Ende August / Anfang September irgendwo zwischen Bibione und Cavallino Urlaub machen. Die Angel muss natürlich unbedingt mit.
Hat jemand ein paar Ideen was man da fangen könnte und mit welcher Methode es dort erfolgversprechend ist. Es geht mir nur um die Meeresangelei - Flüsse und Seen habe ich in Deutschland genug.
Da ich auch ein kleines motorisiertes Boot mit dabei habe, ist es auch kein Problem ein Stück rauszufahren.

Schon mal Dank an alle, die was zu sagen haben.

Gruß

Forellenbiss


----------



## Forellenbiss (20. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Hallo Italienurlauber,

was ist los? Hat denn keiner von euch ´ne Angel mit dabei gehabt? Keine Fische mehr in der Adria, oder warum kommt denn gar nichts?
Viel Zeit ist nicht mehr, dann bin ich vor Ort.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Hast du mal die Bude verlassen? Hier hat nicht jeder ne Klimaanlage. 
Guck in den diversen Kroatien Threads. Eigentlich ists im gesamten Mare Med das selbe.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (20. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Hallo. in der nördlichen Adria ist es wirklich schwierig geworden mit Fischen. Auch ich habe meine Erfahrungen weitgehend aus Norkroatien, also wie folgt

a) Stipprute, 6 m Glass mit Gummizug reicht, 18er hauptschnur, 16 Vorfach, Klassische Stippmontagen, Anfüttern !
b) Leichte Spinnrute, besser Winkelpicker
- Grundfischen (schwierige Bisserkennung)
- Fischen mit Paternoster vom Boot, Haken mit Tintefischködern
- Fischen auf Tintenfisch, vom Ufer oder in Ufernähe
c) Solltest Du ein größeres Boot haben, dann kannst Du weiter herausfahren und
- 16 lbs Meeresrute über Sandgrund, 200g Blei Über Boden ticken lassen, Haken Gr. 6 - 2, bringt Knurrhahn, Dornhai und ähnliche (Vorsicht, Petermännchen !)
- Treibangeln auf Hai (aber nur mit Rubby Dubby), habe um 2000 gut gefangen aber die letzten Jahre nicht mehr (30-50 lbs Gerät
- die Italiener angeln auch Thunfisch, aber da habe ich keine Erfahrung

Gruß

Hotel Romeo


----------



## Forellenbiss (25. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Hi,

hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass noch ein paar Meldungen kommen.
Danke für alle Anregungen.

Werde nach meiner Rückkehr berichten was los war.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Das wär super!


----------



## Forellenbiss (24. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angeltipps nördliche Adria /Region Bibione bis Cavallino*

Hi,

der Urlaub ist leider wieder zu Ende. Hier die versprochene Rückmeldung was so los war.

Gefischt haben wir immer so ca. 200 - 300 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Wasertiefe ca. 2,50 bis 3 Meter.

Als Top-Köder hat sich der Seeringelwurm erwiesen (sieht aus wir ein Tausendfüßler).
Auf Tintenfischstücke gab es zwar auch Bisse, aber bei weitem nicht vergleichbar.
Paternoster haben wir auch probiert, die Bisse erfolgen aber fast ausschließlich auf Grund. Kann man sich also sparen.

Gefangen haben wir Doraden (alle Größen) einen Knurrhan, kleine Stockmakrelen und eine mir unbekannte Art. (Stammt wohl aus der Gruppe der Barschartigen)

Beste Beiszeit war so eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis eine danach.

Fazit: Hat viel Spaß gemacht und der Grill war auch immer voll.
PS: Die von mir beangelte Region hat aus meiner Sicht so überhaupt nichts mit Kroatien zu tun. Es gibt hier einfach nur Sandboden - sonst nichts.


----------

